

Donate to support women in open tech/culture, get Ada Lovelace pendant - vaurora
http://supportada.org/donate

======
vaurora
If you've ever been annoyed by a sexist comment on Hacker News, you should
donate to the Ada Initiative. We're working hard to change the culture and
attitudes in open source and free/open culture.

------
lizzard
It's awesome to see that 30 conferences have adopted an anti-harassment policy
in the last year, largely because of Ada Initiative's efforts!

